# Need help mixing lines?



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I have been breeding German Blue rams for a year almost now.
I just got 10 GBR from California and wonder how to mix them with mine.
I actually have 17 that are within a month of same age(older) that I was going to trade,but I wonder....
Should I just mix the 10 with the 17 and see what happens(let nature pair them up), or should I actually try to mix mine and theirs 1:1?
The first choice seems the easiest.
I may be able to tell them apart for awhile still as the ones Ca. are smaller and timid when eating.Mine all out attack whatever I feed them.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

All mixed together in a 40 breeder.They are very close to same size so they seem fine together.It is "a little crowded" but I didn't want them to pair up too much before being mixed,so they had to be put together quickly.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Let us know how they take. Hoping the pair with non siblings


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Now wishing I had put 1/2 of each in seperate tanks,forcing a little more mixing?I don't think my choosing pairs would have been worth much?
My main thought was to not stress the ones from Ca. so I moved mine into the tank the Ca. were in for the last 5 days.They seem to be doing well(early I know), but the mix is helping everyone with food.Mine are such aggressive feeders that the others can't help but get excited and interested(eating more!).


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

All seem to be eating well.One 'trick' for the fickle rams is to release food in the flow of the hob.This makes the food move which gets their attention!They are all fattening up and may even be ready to lay eggs although they are still small.


----------

